# Almost Sunrise - -



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

*Published on Mar 28, 2016*
Suicide among veterans has reached epidemic proportions and is often the result of what mental health professionals call "moral injury" â€" the transgression of deeply held beliefs during wartime.

Former soldiers Tom Voss and Anthony Anderson, haunted by their own combat experiences, take a 2,700-mile trek on foot across America seeking redemption, acceptance and a way to close the moral chasm opened by war.

*Almost Sunrise *documents their journey and the healing lessons they learn along the way. A vital, life-changing film for veterans, their families and anyone who wants to understand the harsh challenges faced by returning soldiers.


----------

